# How to get my ferals to use their shelters



## FeralFrenzy (Nov 8, 2016)

I have some cold weather shelters for my ferals but i can't seem to get them to use them. Most of the cats run when I see them. How do I convince them to use them? The cats that don't run from us will not tolerate being picked up so I can't just physically place them in the shelter until they get the message. I tried feeding them in the shelters but they are afraid of small spaces. They only go in far enough to eat and then still sleep in the ground. Any suggestions?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Just give them time, and put treats in the shelters. They might feel safer if there's two exits in the shelter.


----------

